# Food grade or cosmetic grade?



## mmeiilinda

Hello im new here.
I really wondering what oil is best.
I want to make natural skin care and soap.
What kind of grade i should choose for the best benefit. Cosmetic grade or food grade oil?
Anyone know the differences? Why i cant use cosmetic grade for food? Is that mean cosmetic grade isnt safe for our body? I really confused. Help me please. Thank you ❤[emoji176]


----------



## Lion Of Judah

here is something that can help explain the answer to you : http://makeskincare.blogspot.com/2012/11/cosmetic-grade-vs-food-grade-for-your.html


----------



## DeeAnna

There are statements in that article that I cannot agree with. The most egregious example is this: "...The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) allows _cosmetic grade products to contain up to 30% bacteria_. This means that ingredients may only be 70% pure..." That is totally a bunch of hooey.

Here is a factual answer about food grade vs cosmetic grade oils: 
"...I called Soaper's Choice this morning and spoke to a rep. She told me that the cosmetic grades are indeed mixed with another oil, whereas the food grades are 100-percent of that oil only...."

Source: http://teachsoap.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8678&start=0
and supported by answers here:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=53907&page=3


----------



## mmeiilinda

Thank you y'all!


----------



## cmzaha

DeeAnna said:


> There are statements in that article that I cannot agree with. The most egregious example is this: "...The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) allows _cosmetic grade products to contain up to 30% bacteria_. This means that ingredients may only be 70% pure..." That is totally a bunch of hooey.
> 
> Here is a factual answer about food grade vs cosmetic grade oils:
> "...I called Soaper's Choice this morning and spoke to a rep. She told me that the cosmetic grades are indeed mixed with another oil, whereas the food grades are 100-percent of that oil only...."
> 
> Source: http://teachsoap.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8678&start=0
> and supported by answers here:
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=53907&page=3


I posted this yesterday about cosmetic grade Avocado oil. I actually works very will although I have not used cosmetic grade in lotion since mine cosmetic grade was given to me and was quite old. There is really nothing wrong with cosmetic grade and much less expensive


----------



## kumudini

Cosmetic grade may or may not be a pure oil and as such may throw off lye calculations for soaping. They are probably fine for other non-food purposes. Most of the time when vendors are selling stuff in the original packaging from the suppliers, they can be sold as same grade, but if they are repackaging stuff, say into smaller size, they won't be able to claim it as is. So, might be a good idea to call vendor and inquire.


----------



## cmzaha

kumudini said:


> Cosmetic grade may or may not be a pure oil and as such may throw off lye calculations for soaping. They are probably fine for other non-food purposes. Most of the time when vendors are selling stuff in the original packaging from the suppliers, they can be sold as same grade, but if they are repackaging stuff, say into smaller size, they won't be able to claim it as is. So, might be a good idea to call vendor and inquire.


Cosmetic grade is pure oil, just not 100% one oil. It is a blend to match the original oil. It really does not throw off the calculations and if purchased from Soaper's Choice they have a sap chart for their oils. I think it is listed. SAP values for the cosmetic grade oils are the same for the oils they are matching. http://soaperschoice.com/products_list.php


----------



## kumudini

cmzaha said:


> Cosmetic grade is pure oil, just not 100% one oil. It is a blend to match the original oil. It really does not throw off the calculations and if purchased from Soaper's Choice they have a sap chart for their oils. I think it is listed. SAP values for the cosmetic grade oils are the same for the oils they are matching. http://soaperschoice.com/products_list.php



Hi Carolyn, I did actually mean to say that cosmetic grade may not be 100% single oil, poor word choice I guess. but good to know that they are blended to match a given oil. I never tried to buy cosmetic grade before and as such haven't looked at SC's SAP chart.


----------

